# PFk forum



## Maximumbob (31 May 2010)

Hi Guys,

I need some help here.

I know a few of you frequent the PFK forums.  Since the hack and shutdown I have had nothing but headaches trying to get back onto the forum.

I would class myself a pretty competent at handling a computer, but cannot figure out what the heck is going on.

I have read the FAQ, and requested numerous password reminders, have created new accounts, contacted helpdesk....  the list goes on.  Bottom line is that I receive NO emails from pfk aside from the newsletter (which I understand is an outside company).

I'm starting to think that my ISP (virgin media cable) may be intercepting all the emails.  Maybe because of the hack.  I dont know.

Has anyone else ran into problems, and how did you overcome them..??

Hope you can help

Si


----------



## George Farmer (31 May 2010)

No problems for me.  I re-registered with a new password and it's been fine since.

Not sure if that helps - sorry.


----------



## stevec (31 May 2010)

I had the same trouble created several sign up names said i was a member but would not email me the aknowledgement email? i even tried it with my works email/computer in the end i contacted the editor (i think) via email that took about 4 attempts at first he said no such name had been setup so i gave up........ until i then received the monthly digest one day so i contacted him again as to how come im not registered but got the digest...and finally im now a member


----------



## Iliveinazoo (1 Jun 2010)

I re-registered and created a new password and it worked for 2 weeks or so, the site then blocked me again so I've decided not to use it anymore.


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Jun 2010)

I never really enjoyed PFK to be honest, I have used many forums and PFK never really grew on me. I must have visited it a couple of times since it came back online lol


----------



## stevec (1 Jun 2010)

Maximumbob said:
			
		

> I would class myself a pretty competent at handling a computer, but cannot figure out what the heck is going on.
> 
> Si



i have had an internet business, designed several succesfull top websites, can build a computer from scratch  and when i imformed them there was a problem in me joining i got the response that i was somehow doing something wrong, no help from them infact ignored my later emails.... Now im a member and can see its a pretty inactive forum probably due to the problems of not being able to access the forum in the first place


----------

